# Marine Life Park



## vicford (Jun 5, 2012)

I hear that RWS is opening a new attraction called Marine Life Park later in 2012. They seem to be recruiting pretty aggressively for this. 

However, a lot of people are saying that they will boycott this due to there being dolphins at the park. What do you guys think? Dolphins or no dolphins? Will you take your family?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

vicford: do you take your family to Dolphin lagoon ? and .. errr .. recruiting ? how many staff does RWS plan to put in place, to 'recruit aggressively' ??


----------

